
Show HN: Scrape 400k Walmart prices with open source Pickaxe DSL - breeve
https://raw.githubusercontent.com/bitsummation/pickaxe/master/Examples/walmart.s
======
breeve
Download tool at
[https://github.com/bitsummation/pickaxe/releases](https://github.com/bitsummation/pickaxe/releases)

------
alixaxel
Cool tool!

